# Hello From a Buckeye in Kuwait



## DocWard (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello,

As the title implies, I'm from Ohio, currently in Kuwait, deployed with my Army National Guard unit.

I am a "lapsed" Kenpo stylist, having earned my brown belt under an instructor who earned his black belt under Jay T. Will. Yes, he is listed on Ed Parker Jr.'s Kenpo Family Tree as such. I won't say his name, because I don't have his permission to do so, and wouldn't be so presumptuous. I say "lapsed" because it has been a few years since I have studied seriously, having first run into work and family conflicts, then reaching a point where I thought I was going to need knee surgery. The knee problem resolved itself with orthotic shoe inserts, but I kept finding something to occupy my time and didn't resume training.

I have recently found myself missing the training, and wanting to resume. I have done some Army Combatives, and plan on doing more, but somehow it isn't the same to me. If I can, when I return home, I will likely attempt to resume training in Kenpo and hopefully finish my black belt.

Having said that, what I would truly like to delve into is Ninjutsu, or to be more precise, To-Shin Do, as my home is about 45 minutes from Stephen K. Hayes' Hombu Dojo, just south of Dayton, Ohio. From my reading and research, I believe I would enjoy Mr. Hayes' style of Ninjutsu more than Kenpo for its more spiritual and holistic approach.

NOT that I am critical of Kenpo as a martial art! I have loved it, and am thankful for the training I have received, and the seminars I have taken with the likes of Mr. Lee Wedlake. I am simply at a point in my life, age 42, where my interests are as spiritual and "cerebral" as they are physical.

I have explained my hobbies and job in my profile, so I won't repeat it here. I am married with two daughters though, and interestingly, my oldest daughter has recently taken an interest in Wushu. I think it will be good for her, as she is not the most coordinated child on the planet. I will likely do some research into Wushu as well while I am on here, and try to learn more about it.

Sorry for the long intro, but hey, lawyers are long-winded, what can I say?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome! Good luck where you are!

Tehre's lots of discussion of Mr. Hayes' art on the site. Try searching!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk and take care where you are at. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think you will enjoy To Shin Do or any of the Bujinkan Dojo's around your area.  Definitely the mind set there will coincide nicely with your military profession and interest in personal protection and spiritual growth.  Good luck!


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

And thank you for your service.  :asian:


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome and stay safe.

Thank you for all you are doing for those of us at home.


----------



## DocWard (Aug 13, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk and take care where you are at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'm not aware of any Bujinkan Dojos in my area, or I would look into them as well, and decide if I prefer them. That may be something I need to research when I get home.

To everyone else, thank you for the welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy the site, there is alot of great people to ask and recieve advice from.


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to MT!!!  I'm also from Ohio, I currently live in Dayton.  

I am also Active Duty AF, so I've been to Kuwait as well.  Where are you in Kuwait?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Ninjamom (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome, and thank you for your service to our country!!!!


----------



## morph4me (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT.  Thank you for your service :asian:. Cover your six and come home safe.


----------



## DocWard (Aug 14, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Welcome to MT!!!  I'm also from Ohio, I currently live in Dayton.
> 
> I am also Active Duty AF, so I've been to Kuwait as well.  Where are you in Kuwait?



Kuwait Naval Base (Yes we have Army here)

And again, everyone, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## kwaichang (Aug 14, 2008)

For those over there:   "Here's a little riddle for you. What's the difference between the Army and the Cub Scouts? (imitating buzzer) Cub Scouts don't have heavy artillery." Adrian Cronauer
Weather out there today is hot and ******, with continued hot and bleepty in the afternoon. Tomorrow a chanch of continued ****** with a pissy weather front coming from the north. Basically, it's hotter than a snake's *** in a wagon roundup."


----------



## jkembry (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome!

And a BIG Thanks for your service from a retire Navy man.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

be safe over there


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to MT, good sir.  I'm sure that you'll find plenty to perk up your interest amidst the sea of knowledge and experience that flows around the fora .

As others have said above, keep as safe as your job allows.


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to MT.

Thanks for serving our country.


----------



## DocWard (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks again for the welcomes. I must admit that since browsing and lurking, I have found out a fair amount of information. Much of it seems to be good, some is very disappointing. I'm glad I joined though, as I have found it helpful.


----------



## JBrainard (Aug 15, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## Drac (Aug 15, 2008)

Greetings from the Northcoast of Ohio...


----------



## Kwanjang (Aug 15, 2008)

First of all ThanK you for serving, Secondly, Welcome, I think you will like it here. I am still new on this forum and have found kindred spirits with many different viewpoints. Please Be Careful.

_Live Long and Prosper _


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 16, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Always glad to see another Buckeye Kenpo practitioner, extra glad to see someone from the Jay T. Will lineage. He was my instructor (I'm in the family tree, name misspelled). 

As for finding a Bujinkan school, where in Ohio are you? There are schools in Columbus and Lancaster, are these close to you (When you're here, that is)?

Welcome again, and thank you for your service. Stay safe.


----------



## Jack Meower (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm in Columbus, originally from SE Ohio.  I've considered the Jay T. Will Karate Studio, but haven't pulled the trigger.  

Thanks for your service and stay safe.  (ex-squid here)


----------



## DocWard (Aug 18, 2008)

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk! Always glad to see another Buckeye Kenpo practitioner, extra glad to see someone from the Jay T. Will lineage. He was my instructor (I'm in the family tree, name misspelled).
> 
> As for finding a Bujinkan school, where in Ohio are you? There are schools in Columbus and Lancaster, are these close to you (When you're here, that is)?
> 
> Welcome again, and thank you for your service. Stay safe.



Yes it is good to see others. Your name is just about as difficult to spell as my instructors. I'm amazed they got his right. I'm originally from Columbus, but live in Springfield now. I think I have found the Bujinkan school that is closest to me, about half an hour away, in Dayton:

http://www.daytonbujinkan.com/index.html

I will probably post in the ninjutsu area at some point today and ask around to see if anyone knows of it or the instructors there.

Jack Meower, I can't speak for the Jay T. Will school itself, especially since Mr. Will passed away, but if it is anything like my Kenpo experience, I wouldn't expect you to have any regrets if you decided to give it a go.

My only regret is that I wasn't able to commit as much time and energy as I wanted, or I would've already earned my black belt. Between law school, cereer, children and injuries though, it was a challenge to say the least.


----------



## Jack Meower (Aug 18, 2008)

KarateEsq said:


> Yes it is good to see others. Your name is just about as difficult to spell as my instructors. I'm amazed they got his right. I'm originally from Columbus, but live in Springfield now. I think I have found the Bujinkan school that is closest to me, about half an hour away, in Dayton:
> 
> http://www.daytonbujinkan.com/index.html
> 
> ...



KarateEsq:  

I am now sending you a pm regarding Columbus Kenpo, if you don't mind.


----------

